# Goodbye GTR.



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

GTR went today, for those that are interested it sold (over the phone) within 12 hours of advertising. I've absolutely loved both of my GTR's and may well be back at some point in the future.

I've met some great people from here via GTR outings and Nissan sponsored events (Silverstone twice and the Nurburgring to name some). Carry on the good work and spread the GTR love!

I've put a deposit down on the following, should pick up Wednesday if all goes well....



Quite looking forward to it.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Sexy, I have 1 booked in for 2 weeks time.


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

*MAGIC* said:


> Sexy, I have 1 booked in for 2 weeks time.


Detailing or wrapping Robbie? Be interested to know what you think about the paint quality, I've heard it's not great. That one has full frontal clear protection plus side vanes (which get hammered apparently).


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Wow. Love those cars!!!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Naranja said:


> Detailing or wrapping Robbie? Be interested to know what you think about the paint quality, I've heard it's not great. That one has full frontal clear protection plus side vanes (which get hammered apparently).


Detailing mate :thumbsup:


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Looks nice but it's not a gtr... Lol enjoy it bud and stay safe


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Lovely car, defo on my fave list, enjoy


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Enjoy mate, looks awesome


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Lucky man! Enjoy your new car


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

That's certainly on my wish list :bowdown1: 

Sorry to see you going mate. Best of luck and let us know what the Macca is like.


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks for the replies and kind words.

That picture really doesn't do the car (or the colour) any justice. You have to be next to it, or in it, to get it. And I'm told that the more you live with it, the more you love it, ring any bells?!


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

Takamo said:


> Looks nice but it's not a gtr... Lol enjoy it bud and stay safe


 LOL not a GTR? That's a GTR and then some.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

KingOfTheGT-R said:


> LOL not a GTR? That's a GTR and then some.


Too right, truly an awesome car :thumbsup: there's a guy in Essex that always turns up to meets I go to who has a black one. He absolutely loves it and I have to say it sounds the mutz nutz when pulling hard. 

In fact he is having to sell it as he had put a deposit down on a 458 spider ages ago. He's absolutely gutted as he now thinks the Macca is the better car. Unfortunately he has a non refundable deposit down so is having to go through with the purchase. He was looking for sympathy when telling me the story but didn't get much lol. Any way what I'm trying to say is that he is besotted with the Macca and I don't blame him.

You'll going to love it :thumbsup:


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

saucyboy said:


> Too right, truly an awesome car :thumbsup: there's a guy in Essex that always turns up to meets I go to who has a black one. He absolutely loves it and I have to say it sounds the mutz nutz when pulling hard.
> 
> In fact he is having to sell it as he had put a deposit down on a 458 spider ages ago. He's absolutely gutted as he now thinks the Macca is the better car. Unfortunately he has a non refundable deposit down so is having to go through with the purchase. He was looking for sympathy when telling me the story but didn't get much lol. Any way what I'm trying to say is that he is besotted with the Macca and I don't blame him.
> 
> You'll going to love it :thumbsup:


Great story! He should be able to enjoy the 458 for a while and then sell it for a small profit... Ferrari are very strict with their deposit control, and it's £20k.

I drove a 458 for about 2 hours, great car but I think the MP4 matches it, especially with the sports exhaust, and it's way cooler! I felt very 'obvious' in the 458 though, not that the MP4 is a shrinking violet in any way but, from my experiences so far, everyone loves it. Bit like the GTR.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Wow, congrats Andy! A very worthy replacement. Be interesting to see how you get on, so don't be shy to return here with your impressions and comparison with your GT-Rs.

I have to say I would probably choose a 458, but then I'm a Ferrari man and have had a few of them.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Interested, what dealer did you buy it from?

Launch control is pretty awesome btw


----------



## dominic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

Wow nice , good luck have fun


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

well done andy there an awesome bit of kit fella 

make sure to pop by and show her off when your local 

Paul


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice. Out of my price bracket though.
Good job I can pretend it's not practical for a young family and say the GT-R is better.


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

Trev said:


> Interested, what dealer did you buy it from?
> 
> Launch control is pretty awesome btw


Thanks. It's from Meridian in Lyndhurst but is back at McLaren London for the time being re software updates. I've heard about the launch control!


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

pwpro said:


> well done andy there an awesome bit of kit fella
> 
> make sure to pop by and show her off when your local
> 
> Paul


Thanks Paul. I definitely will, would like some Swissvax lovin' before winter and for you to check the front wrap out, it seems like a decent job...


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> Wow, congrats Andy! A very worthy replacement. Be interesting to see how you get on, so don't be shy to return here with your impressions and comparison with your GT-Rs.
> 
> I have to say I would probably choose a 458, but then I'm a Ferrari man and have had a few of them.


Thanks David. I'll certainly be back with some Mc impressions for those interested.
Tough choice between this and 458, it's so subjective. Win win really.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Naranja said:


> Thanks. It's from Meridian in Lyndhurst but is back at McLaren London for the time being re software updates. I've heard about the launch control!


When your saying software updates I'm guessing (educated guess) that it will be for the 2013 power increase :thumbsup:


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

Trev said:


> When your saying software updates I'm guessing (educated guess) that it will be for the 2013 power increase :thumbsup:


I seriously doubt Mclaren will be offering the 2013 power increase to owners of older cars, no more than Nissan do for older GTR's.

To the OP, very nice car - let us know what it is like.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

New Reg, I think you are wrong on that (not 100% sure), did read something.

It's something that makes the McLaren unique and a reason why I'd be sorely tempted.

McLaren listen to criticism from journalists and take on board suggestions. They then work out ways to overcome those criticisms and so their car evolves towards perfection.

Rather than leave early adopters in the wake of the improved new cars, they retrofit the improvement on the existing cars, so you don't lose out by being an early adopter.

How's that for customer service?

Can you imagine ferrari doing any of that? I sure as hell can't. Am sure they'd pay no public attention to criticism, work behind the scenes, and release a new car and charge you through the nose for the upgrade they release five years later.


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> New Reg, I think that's where you are wrong.
> 
> It's something that makes the McLaren unique and a reason why I'd be sorely tempted.
> 
> ...


If that is the case them I am sorry for my error. And yes, that is great customer service if you own an older model but I can't say as I would be too happy having splashed out on a new model to find that someone else can have the same upgrades for less. Will it affect the new car sales or, when you get to that kind of money, do people simply not care and just buy the new car anyway?


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

Adamantium said:


> New Reg, I think you are wrong on that (not 100% sure), did read something.
> 
> It's something that makes the McLaren unique and a reason why I'd be sorely tempted.
> 
> ...


Absolutely spot on. All customer cars will be called back to Woking in early October for all 2013 updates, power (+25), gearbox, suspension etc etc. All free of charge to existing customers. The only thing that can't be retro fitted is the front lift system. The Iris media system will be fully updated too. 

It's the thing that swung it for me really.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Naranja said:


> Absolutely spot on. All customer cars will be called back to Woking in early October for all 2013 updates, power (+25), gearbox, suspension etc etc. All free of charge to existing customers. The only thing that can't be retro fitted is the front lift system. The Iris media system will be fully updated too.
> 
> It's the thing that swung it for me really.


That really is excellent customer service :bowdown1:

Hope you enjoy the car mate. Look forward to a review at some point :thumbsup:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

New Reg said:


> If that is the case them I am sorry for my error. And yes, that is great customer service if you own an older model but I can't say as I would be too happy having splashed out on a new model to find that someone else can have the same upgrades for less. Will it affect the new car sales or, when you get to that kind of money, do people simply not care and just buy the new car anyway?


I never thought about that aspect.

I don't imagine it would make much difference to sales. I will just remove some of the peaks and troughs of sales during the course of the year. No one jumping from the old to the new model, but people wanting them hanging on to them for longer.

If anything it will change the market as cars may have fewer owners as they are less put off by not having the later developments.

For me, it's not just that they retro apply the changes but the fact that they make the changes and so quickly.

There was an evo magazine article about how quickly the take on board and solve known problems.

My only complaint is the styling of the rear end. Something not right about the use of grilles.

I think the 458 is the more attractive car, but the tech of the MP4 makes it more more attractive to me.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

From a "New Car" buyers persective, whilst its frustrating to know that older cars will have the updates you are paying for.....its good to know that when your car is superceeded with updates, you'll get them too and won't have to buy a new one to upgrade. Evens itself out I would say.....good ethic I say


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I wish all car makers did it. Huge respect to McLaren for caring for people who have already handed over the cash.

If new owners are so frustrated by older owners keeping up, they can always buy second hand!


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Driven both on track and some "road use" type manoeuvring. Both brilliant cars and if you're lucky enough to be able to have one or other you're not losing whichever you choose IMO. Different sounds but both really sexy too.
Personally I'd go for the Mc. Might be a bit of a misnomer but it's more exclusive/unusual isn't it? I love the metallic orange colour they do, but OP the flat orange is the Mc identifier and looks better in the flesh than picture.
Aren't there only 3 dealers/service places though? London, Brum and Manc. Even if it is the case they're probably better than the, however many NHPC put together ;-)
Look forward to the write ups.


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

OldBob said:


> Driven both on track and some "road use" type manoeuvring. Both brilliant cars and if you're lucky enough to be able to have one or other you're not losing whichever you choose IMO. Different sounds but both really sexy too.
> Personally I'd go for the Mc. Might be a bit of a misnomer but it's more exclusive/unusual isn't it? I love the metallic orange colour they do, but OP the flat orange is the Mc identifier and looks better in the flesh than picture.
> Aren't there only 3 dealers/service places though? London, Brum and Manc. Even if it is the case they're probably better than the, however many NHPC put together ;-)
> Look forward to the write ups.


Agreed, both cars are fantastic.

The volcanic orange is beautiful indeed and was my first choice, until I bothered to look at McLaren orange in the flesh, with the combination of the stealth pack, not forgetting the heritage, I was sold. And the spec on this one is fantastic, exactly what I would have done given a clean sheet. 

Yes, the three dealers you mention but it can also go back to Woking for any updates and servicing which isn't that far from me. A covered transporter is provided if needed. They've been great to deal with so far and very welcoming.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I can't wait and it's not even me getting it!


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

New Reg said:


> I seriously doubt Mclaren will be offering the 2013 power increase to owners of older cars, no more than Nissan do for older GTR's.
> 
> To the OP, very nice car - let us know what it is like.


Er, yes we do actually!

Wouldn't even bother mentioning the word Nissan, when it comes to customer service McLaren could teach many a thing to Nissan dealers!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

At least Nissan released the GT-R with a functioning infotainment system and functioning door handles... 



(Actually that's not true as the 09s didn't have sat nav, but at least customers knew that in advance...)


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

Trev said:


> Er, yes we do actually!
> 
> Wouldn't even bother mentioning the word Nissan, when it comes to customer service McLaren could teach many a thing to Nissan dealers!


 You work for McLaren?


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

KingOfTheGT-R said:


> You work for McLaren?


Yep!


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

Naranja said:


> Thanks Paul. I definitely will, would like some Swissvax lovin' before winter and for you to check the front wrap out, it seems like a decent job...


no worries at all Andy its always a pleasure 

try to let me know as far in advance as possible though as my diary is verging on ludicrous !!


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

U


David.Yu said:


> At least Nissan released the GT-R with a functioning infotainment system and functioning door handles...
> 
> 
> 
> (Actually that's not true as the 09s didn't have sat nav, but at least customers knew that in advance...)


That's half the problem, it doesn't have door handles! The new ones have a small button which spoils the fun in my eyes. Or you can still do the slidey hand thing or now the key has been programmed to just open the door!

Media has been very annoying for lots of owners, back to a tom tom! All will be well in October. To be fair McLaren gave customers the Iris/Meridian FOC or reimbursed fully and it was a £5k+ option, and it will definitely work eventually. I'll bet that hurt Ron....


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

pwpro said:


> no worries at all Andy its always a pleasure
> 
> try to let me know as far in advance as possible though as my diary is verging on ludicrous !!


Will do buddy. It's good to be busy! 
That's what happens when you're gooood...


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Naranja said:


> U
> 
> That's half the problem, it doesn't have door handles! The new ones have a small button which spoils the fun in my eyes. Or you can still do the slidey hand thing or now the key has been programmed to just open the door!
> 
> Media has been very annoying for lots of owners, back to a tom tom! All will be well in October. To be fair McLaren gave customers the Iris/Meridian FOC or reimbursed fully and it was a £5k+ option, and it will definitely work eventually. I'll bet that hurt Ron....


I know. My photographer described it as "feeding the horse"! :chuckle:

Can't believe sat nav and a decent stereo is a £5k option on an £180k car, but still...

I see loads near me as I'm not far from the factory. Saw a black Spider a few weeks ago driving down my high street. Very nice.


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> I know. My photographer described it as "feeding the horse"! :chuckle:
> 
> Can't believe sat nav and a decent stereo is a £5k option on an £180k car, but still...
> 
> I see loads near me as I'm not far from the factory. Saw a black Spider a few weeks ago driving down my high street. Very nice.


It is unbelievable yes, but they seem to have dealt with it in a grown up way, as have the owners. 
You're in a great spot for MP4 spotting. Have you driven many David?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Naranja said:


> It is unbelievable yes, but they seem to have dealt with it in a grown up way, as have the owners.
> You're in a great spot for MP4 spotting. Have you driven many David?


I wish! I was on the customer waiting list and they never bothered contacting me other than asking for a £10k (or was it £20k?) deposit without having even seen the car in person.

Been out in a couple, including one that put its gearbox into a boxful of neutrals after it hit a bump.
It's nice, but doesn't have the same sense of occasion to me as the 458. Most journos seem to agree.

Of course its real appeal is the fact that 600hp is just the beginning and there should be plenty of tuning options should you want more...


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> I wish! I was on the customer waiting list and they never bothered contacting me other than asking for a £10k (or was it £20k?) deposit without having even seen the car in person.
> 
> Been out in a couple, including one that put its gearbox into a boxful of neutrals after it hit a bump.
> It's nice, but doesn't have the same sense of occasion to me as the 458. Most journos seem to agree.
> ...


At least it didn't catch fire.....!
Think it would be quite different if you drove one now, especially if it had the sports exhaust.


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

Trev said:


> Yep!


 Lucky dude.

Such prestige goes with a McLaren. I bet the quality of the interior is to die for.


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

so did you pick her up andy ?


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

pwpro said:


> so did you pick her up andy ?


Bloody sore point Paul. Just too much going on and short answer is, no! 
Hoping for Friday morning now... Gutted!


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

Naranja said:


> Bloody sore point Paul. Just too much going on and short answer is, no!
> Hoping for Friday morning now... Gutted!


well if you need someone to step in and help collect her i dont mind not polishing an R32 tomorrow lol


----------



## Crafty_Blade (Jul 11, 2012)

Naranja said:


> GTR went today, for those that are interested it sold (over the phone) within 12 hours of advertising. I've absolutely loved both of my GTR's and may well be back at some point in the future.
> 
> I've met some great people from here via GTR outings and Nissan sponsored events (Silverstone twice and the Nurburgring to name some). Carry on the good work and spread the GTR love!
> 
> ...


Very envious, its a fantastic looking motor in and out. I had a good look at one outside the casino in Monaco a couple weeks back...enjoy!


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

pwpro said:


> well if you need someone to step in and help collect her i dont mind not polishing an R32 tomorrow lol


That's what I like about you Paul, absolute gent. The things you'd do to help someone out. But it would be totally unfair of me to keep the R32 owner from your tender Swissvax charms (and his car obviously).
Thanks anyway.


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

Crafty_Blade said:


> Very envious, its a fantastic looking motor in and out. I had a good look at one outside the casino in Monaco a couple weeks back...enjoy!


Thanks very much.


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

Naranja said:


> That's what I like about you Paul, absolute gent. The things you'd do to help someone out. But it would be totally unfair of me to keep the R32 owner from your tender Swissvax charms (and his car obviously).
> Thanks anyway.


 I don't think he'll mind dropping one customer for a one on one with a MacLaren:chuckle:


----------



## mr2slo4u (Apr 19, 2012)

nice choice, congrats


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

The only car that would #getspotted more times than my GT-R Orange beast. I still cant believe how much love there is for the GT-R, but the McLaren is simply an awesome car and love the colour.:squintdan


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Well I saw a bright orange mclaren driving through Mill Hill, so assumed it could only be Andy - but it wasn't!

Common as much these bright orange Mclarens - unless someone had nicked it!


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Adamantium said:


> New Reg, I think you are wrong on that (not 100% sure), did read something.
> 
> It's something that makes the McLaren unique and a reason why I'd be sorely tempted.
> 
> ...


Well if you ever want to sell your curent GTR let me know  A very nice spec you have there Adam from memory this is your 3rd or is it 4th GTR.......


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Awesome looking McLaren and fantastic that they do the software upgrades free to existing customers..... Come on Nissan - forget it, ECUTek is better


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

vxrcymru said:


> Well if you ever want to sell your curent GTR let me know  A very nice spec you have there Adam from memory this is your 3rd or is it 4th GTR.......


4th.

Not selling any time soon though. It's only 6 months old and improving all the time.

I have more plans but I imagine if you like it already, you'll like it more afterwards.

Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

Adamantium said:


> Well I saw a bright orange mclaren driving through Mill Hill, so assumed it could only be Andy - but it wasn't!
> 
> Common as much these bright orange Mclarens - unless someone had nicked it!


What a coincidence! Assume that's what the missed call was?! Sorry, I was in Spain playing cricket. And the car was supposed to be tucked up in the garage....better check the mileage then!


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Sorry to see you go Andy - fun times at the ring!

To be fair no other car would tempt me away - touch out of budget at the moment but working hard. Enjoy her and loving the Mclaren customer 'experience' and the feedback Evo/Top Gear etc have given that has been taken on board and sent back to improve the car. 

Easy to put on a Y Pipe and make the car sound like it goes isn't it - oh, maybe not ;-)


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

ROG350Z said:


> Sorry to see you go Andy - fun times at the ring!
> 
> To be fair no other car would tempt me away - touch out of budget at the moment but working hard. Enjoy her and loving the Mclaren customer 'experience' and the feedback Evo/Top Gear etc have given that has been taken on board and sent back to improve the car.
> 
> Easy to put on a Y Pipe and make the car sound like it goes isn't it - oh, maybe not ;-)


Thanks Roger. The Ring trip was one of my favourites. 

I know you, you're a determined man..... See you in an MP4 then.

It truly is a stunning car, once you're in it! Just an occasion every time I drive it. No quicker than the GTR initially but when it gets going....


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Naranja said:


> What a coincidence! Assume that's what the missed call was?! Sorry, I was in Spain playing cricket. And the car was supposed to be tucked up in the garage....better check the mileage then!


Spot on. I didn't want to say I got the international dialling tone for obvious reasons.


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

great to see you today andy the mp4 is truly a lovely machine !!


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks Paul, glad you like the old girl. I'll be up for some waxy lovin' soon...


----------



## Vihis (Jan 1, 2008)

Can you get a rear wing with these ? 

Looks great !


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Awesome car! Nice colour too  Logical move as the Macca with its tech and performance is the supercar equivalent of the GTR.


----------

